# Pool in Athens?



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey,

Anyone knows a pool in Athens where you can make a subscription or something like that so you can go a couple of times a week for a swim?

Cheers!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Have you tried the big hotels... they may have let you buy a season ticket for their pool


----------



## jody17 (Oct 3, 2012)

You can use the pool in Divani Apollon Palace and Spa in Kavouri with a fee.


----------



## zabestof (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey,

Thank you for your answers. I'll check your ideas out.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

Where do you live?

There r many pools in Athens, but u don't want to travel 2 hours to reach the pool ....


----------

